
Finland Has Second Thoughts About Giving Free Money to Jobless People - zt
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/24/business/finland-universal-basic-income.html
======
okket
Other recent discussions about Finlands basic income:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=basic%20income&sort=byDate&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=basic%20income&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

